# Quote>Wrote>Select>Expand=Aaaaaargghhhhh



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It it just me that ignores all those boxes in some posts with

QUOTES

of a

quote

of a

quote 

of a

quote 

of a

quote 

?

They are most annoying, the boxes get successively smaller and smaller until they disappear up their own donkey!

I can never be donkeyed to scroll through them!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

pippin said:


> It it just me that ignores all those boxes in some posts with
> 
> QUOTES
> 
> ...


yes :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I just ignore those written in Welsh


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > It it just me that ignores all those boxes in some posts with
> ...


You see what I mean?!!

SallyT/Frank - be careful, you could be accused of languagism!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I just ignore those written in Welsh


I'm getting the hang of this!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > I just ignore those written in Welsh
> ...


I really am!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > sallytrafic said:
> ...


I musn't get carried away though!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > pippin said:
> ...


Oh, sorry, I just have been.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > pippin said:
> ...


Carried away that is.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

pippin said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> > pippin said:
> ...


If the first post was edited to quote the end post I wonder if MHF would disapear up its own rear end or explode in a cosmic meltdown?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We can always tidy up the 'quote' so only the relevent phrase shows.

Or <<< quote 38,000 >>>

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I find them a pain in the donkey, but some members can not contribute a post without using them. Almost all of the contributions from such members consist of dissecting previous posts with which they are taking issue. It seems to me that members who routinely do that contribute mainly in order to engender arguments. 

Now wait for the "erbeboy wrote" "Quote" brigade, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I frequently quote from other posts, but I do it my way:-

_I find them a pain in the donkey, but some members can not contribute a post without using them._

by cutting/pasting, blocking and then italicising.

The other annoying thing about the multiple quotes within quotes is that if the cursor is over the box and the scroll wheel is used it scrolls through all those quotes boxes instead of down the page which is what I want to do.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Alan said:


> All Mods are wonderful and deserve a pay rise.


Well said Alan. Hope Nuke notices!! :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Reading my mind Dave, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately Alan, pay "*rise*" pre-supposes at least some remuneration in the first place. 8O    

We do it _'Cos you're worth it!_ 8O

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You're lucky to get a "quote box"

Often all I get is a "quote.....quote" in words-never have worked out why


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tel

You can always edit it manually if it fails to show correctly in preview.

If I do it correctly it will appear as a quote, and tell you nothing, so I will reverse the slashes.

I'll use backslashes (\) but for the real thing you must use forward slashes (/)

It has the format (as it shows in edit mode) *


Telbell said:



Copy and paste text into here if it hasn't already appeared from pressing the quote button [\quote]

Click to expand...

*


Telbell said:


> Done with the slashes leaning the right way it becomes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just experimenting:



anybody said:


> anything I want to say


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

AHA!

So, I can create any name I want (ie not necessarily a MHF username) and create a quote as though it is by that person!



Sir Winston Churchill said:


> We will fight them on the beaches...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, I can have some fun with this!



nukeadmin said:


> All MHF users will receive a free bottle of whisky to say thanks for their loyalty - simply log on to outdoorbits and enter "whisky" in the offers box!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Hope this helps
> 
> Dave


Hmm-that worked ok by hitting the "quote" button, then a space, then "paste" then "quote button" then space again-without slashes.

But for some reason it doesn't always work :roll:

So can you run through that "manual" way again please-using "slashes" which I've never used before.

(who started this? :lol: )

Pippin....an interesting discovery! :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing new to anyone who has ever used their







button after posting a quote Pippin. :roll:

The syntax appears quite clearly whenever a quote is made, and is pretty self-explanatory. I'm surprised you had never found it. :?

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Tel

The easiest way is to hit the quote button, then delete the bits you don't want from within the quoted text.

It all appears in your message box, including the syntax, which is why I was surprised at Pippin's excitement! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

He has been mixing with strange foreign persons for a while though, so maybe that explains it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I knew about the quote "QUOTE" button but don't use it because I hate the way the box appears with only the top line of text in view.
And, yes I did know about the expand and contract buttons too!

What is weird is that one can *spoof* a quotees name by doing it the manual way.

How is this for another anomaly:-

If I block some text and colour it by selecting the font colour in the drop down menu I cannot select the same colour if I want to block another chunk of text.

Like this:

I want this in RED

and I also want this in RED, but it won't colour it red and nothing happens if red is already in the drop down menu.

It will colour it a different colour if I select one but to get red again I have to scroll up to "font colour" and then click.

Odd


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes indeed.

What do you expect though - it is a computer. 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

I usually click on darkred the second time, and delete the "dark" bit. It works fine then, even though it is a irritation. :evil:

*Dave*


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Funnily enough I too have deleted the "dark" many times!


----------

